# Green Screen zum Drehen eines Kurzfilmes



## Luciskywalker (11. März 2012)

Also hallo erst mal,
und zwar wende ich mich an euch, da ich einen Film über Cicero drehen möchte 
da ich allerdings nicht genug geld hab rom nachzubilden, benötige ich eine kleine aushilfe via green screen 
allerdings hab ich echt kein plan welches programm ich dazu verwenden sollte
des weiteren stehe ich vor der frage was man als green screen verwenden könnte, geht da wirklich alles grüne


----------



## chmee (11. März 2012)

http://www.tutorials.de/videoschnitt-videotechnik-produktion/330468-video-faq.html#41

mfg chmee


----------



## sight011 (12. März 2012)

Programm: After Effects
Grüner Stoff/Papier


----------



## chmee (12. März 2012)

Den Chroma-Keyer gibt es fast in jedem Programm, unterscheiden muß man aber in den Einstellmöglichkeiten. Da wird zB After Effects mehr bieten als zB Magix..

mfg chmee


----------



## Martin Schaefer (12. März 2012)

Der Chroma Keyer, der mit After Effects mitgeliefert wird (Keylight) ist ein hervorragender Chroma Keyer, der aber ein wenig Zeit zum lernen braucht, um damit wirklich gute Ergebnisse zu bekommen. In Premiere Pro dagegen gibt es den Ultra Keyer, der geradezu unfassbar schnell sehr schöne Ergebnisse bringt, dafür aber das allerletzte Quentchen Feineinstellung gegenüber Keylight vermissen lässt.
Wenn du kein Videoprofi bist und dein Videomaterial ohnehin nicht wirklich professionell gedreht ist (z.B. mit 4:4:4 oder zumindest 4:2:2 Chroma Subsampling), dann wirst du mit Ultra Key vermutlich mehr Spaß haben.

Beide oben genannten Keyer sind hervorragend und wie chmee schon sagte ... beide sind mit Sicherheit deutlich besser als das, was z.B. bei dem Magix Kram dabei ist. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Luciskywalker (13. März 2012)

cool danke für die hilfreichen antworten ich werds mal mit ultra key probieren


----------



## Luciskywalker (13. März 2012)

aber denkt ihr ich sollte einen "echten" (professionellen) green screen bestellen oder improvisieren?
wo find ich eigentlich ultra key, ich meine bei google findet man verschiedene versionen


----------



## Martin Schaefer (13. März 2012)

Ultra Key ist wie oben bereits geschrieben Teil von Adobe Premiere Pro (ab Version CS5).
Ein ordentlicher Green Screen Molton ist sicher die bessere Wahl, als irgendwas rumzubasteln. Ist nicht so extrem teuer, aber die samtene Struktur von Molton macht ihn matt, du hast also keine Probleme mit evtl. Glanzlichtern von der Beleuchtung.

Gruß
Martin


----------

